# Your poochy opinion on these does please!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Its probably a little early to tell, these would be around 4 weeks bred, all except Anna who would be between 6 or 8 weeks bred.

Possum










Spot










Vanity - you can see her vulva's not quite right after ripping it with the prolapse several times










Maddie - wrinkly old lady, isnt she lol










Anna










Charlotte










Fiona










Lulu










I'll try to get more angora photos, the others knew what I was up to and wouldnt stay still. I'm particularly interested in them since they have been running with my possibly infertile buck, Heath.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my answer: Yes to all but the following

Possum

A maybe for Anna & Lulu


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

isn't Vanity the one who really recently had the problem with prolapsing and losing her kids? Accidental breeding?

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Experimental breeding actually lol

Talked to my vet long and hard about it, wanting to try for a doe kid from her. A few people here suggested give her a loooooooong time off from kidding then try again. Talking with my vet, we were concerned about leaving her for a long spell before breeding her, because she is such an easy doing doe she gets fat off dust. So after a while off, she would be so well conditioned she'd be likely to concieve trips again or even quads. And start the prolapse problems again. So we decided to breed her while she was quite low in BCS - with the hope that she only concieves one or two, and hopefully wont put as much pressure on her to prolapse again. :shrug: We will see, it will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keren ...I pray that vanity has no problems ...and I am thinking pink...... ray: :girl: She looks pretty good for going through... what she has been through and all..... :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks pam!

Yep, she is her normal grumpy self. 

Tell you what, I'm going to kick myself if she has problems again lol

For the first time ever, I'm hoping for just a single! :girl: or twins but nothing more! You hear me Vanity?


----------

